# 2017 Snowboard Preview - Photo Heavy Gear Thread



## Mystery2many

Dope! Keep them coming. :nerd:

Whats the cross bones board with the square tips? Looks insane


----------



## f00bar

Is that a metal gnuru? Kind of dig the top sheet.


----------



## fr0z1k

The GNU Billy Goat and the Jones look orgasmic...


----------



## buggravy

Yes. Wiredsport preview day has become my favorite holiday of the year.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## Jcb890

Mystery2many said:


> Dope! Keep them coming. :nerd:
> 
> Whats the cross bones board with the square tips? Looks insane


Its Never Summer's new freestyle board. I believe "The Chairman" was speaking about it some in one of his other threads... it could have been the one where they gave away the NS Swift or it could have been in the thread Mizu Kuma created to thank them/him.


I went back and looked... never mind, he made a separate thread for it.

Its called the NS Warlock - cool name and I really dig the subtle graphic work on it.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/196001-sneak-peak-16-17-never-summer.html


----------



## mojo maestro

Largemouth bass on the West is dumb as hell. Why not some form of trout? How about some gunslingers at high noon? Gold panning prospectors? Old saloon scene with a couple good time girls? Ponderosa pines......aspens.........orange sunsets.......alpenglow?


----------



## AgingPunk

*Salomon has a new top of the line boot called the Hi Fi. It uses an incredible TPU external support back...and there will be a WIDE Model. *

Great to see another Wide boot coming to market. I am going to be straight honest and say I have no idea what the fuck TPU external support back means. Can someone in the know shed some light on the subject?

It's funny, when I found out the Burton Ruler was wider than my Synapse I was all stoked to try it out. But then I kinda descended into the whole: if it ain't broke, don't fix it frame of mind. Though a better lacing system might make me finally jump.


----------



## buggravy

mojo maestro said:


> Largemouth bass on the West is dumb as hell. Why not some form of trout? How about some gunslingers at high noon? Gold panning prospectors? Old saloon scene with a couple good time girls? Ponderosa pines......aspens.........orange sunsets.......alpenglow?


Yeah, the fisherman in me had the same initial reaction. Bass makes me think Southeast. A cutthroat trout would have been perfect. That said, I still think it looks awesome.


----------



## f00bar

buggravy said:


> Yeah, the fisherman in me had the same initial reaction. Bass makes me think Southeast. A cutthroat trout would have been perfect. That said, I still think it looks awesome.


For me it'd be a punkinseed. Or mud filled old boot.


----------



## GDimac

Awesome post. Don't really know as much about Jones (aside from the fact that the Flagship seems to be a much loved stick here) but that board looks sick. And don't know how I feel about the new look for the FA, and noticed my other baby the Mullair hanging on the wall in the Billy pic. 

Thanks for the inside scoop. And lol, you lucky West & PNW coast riders and all that goodness. Our resorts here in the East are now only finally opening. But def still thankful its here.

Any Slash or YES also?


----------



## Wiredsport

Some answers to previous q's.

Yes to the Gnu Mullair










Yes to Yes (PowderHull 420)










Yes to Slash










TPU = Thermoplastic PolyUrethane = very cool stuff










A closer view of the new NSWarlock










...and one more while we're at it.


----------



## GDimac

Thanks!! 

ATV and the Greats specifically?


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> Yeeeeooow! What a year in the PNW. January 7th and already 22 feet of fresh fallen goodness up on Hoodie.


Can we please see what the 2017 ripsaw looks like? 
Maybe some never summer woman's boards too?


----------



## Phedder

Bellasnow said:


> Can we please see what the 2017 ripsaw looks like?
> Maybe some never summer woman's boards too?


Pretty sure that's it to the right of the west, and the infinity on the left of the chairman.


----------



## Jcb890

Phedder said:


> Pretty sure that's it to the right of the west, and the infinity on the left of the chairman.


I'm a big fan of that one's graphics if it is the Ripsaw.


----------



## Jcb890

Was RIDE there? Any photos of the new Highlife? How about the Jones Flagship or Yes PYL?


----------



## Bellasnow

Phedder said:


> Pretty sure that's it to the right of the west, and the infinity on the left of the chairman.


I was hoping left of chairman was the aurora.
But, the ripsaw looks rad.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Dear Santa,

For Christmas, I would like a Jones Aviator, some Salomon HiFi's, and a pair of Flux XV's!!!!!

Promise I'll be extra good this year!!!!!

Love, Mizu!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Powder Hull on a 420!!!!! FLOAT!!!!!

That Slash looks pretty cool!!!!! What model is that?????


----------



## buggravy

If you're taking requests, I'd love a full spread shot of the NS line up if you took one. Union, particularly the Atlas and TRice as well.


----------



## Mystery2many

Jcb890 said:


> Its Never Summer's new freestyle board. I believe "The Chairman" was speaking about it some in one of his other threads... it could have been the one where they gave away the NS Swift or it could have been in the thread Mizu Kuma created to thank them/him.
> 
> 
> I went back and looked... never mind, he made a separate thread for it.
> 
> Its called the NS Warlock - cool name and I really dig the subtle graphic work on it.
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/196001-sneak-peak-16-17-never-summer.html



Awesome! thanks man


----------



## Nivek

BECAUSE LOW SWING WEIGHTS BE DAMNED


----------



## Nivek

Jcb890 said:


> Was RIDE there? Any photos of the new Highlife? How about the Jones Flagship or Yes PYL?


Highlife gone, replaced by the NEW Timeless...


----------



## Mystery2many

Nivek said:


> BECAUSE LOW SWING WEIGHTS BE DAMNED


Considering the average freestyle rider only throws 1s, 3s and rarely 5s I don't think a little swing weight is an issue. I would say the tips look strong as shit though and wont be snapping on you or busting up if you goof up. In reality do you think that minimul swing weight will hold someone back from landing some simple spins? Honest question


----------



## Phedder

Bellasnow said:


> I was hoping left of chairman was the aurora.
> But, the ripsaw looks rad.


I could definitely be wrong there, graphic just looks the most similar to this years infinity. Tip shape says otherwise though...


----------



## buggravy

Phedder said:


> I could definitely be wrong there, graphic just looks the most similar to this years infinity. Tip shape says otherwise though...



If I was a betting man I'd say it's the women's version of the Type Two. Men's seems to be called the Proto Type Two for next year, and you can make out the word Proto at the top of the board (I think). Tip shapes look similar too.


----------



## Jcb890

Nivek said:


> Highlife gone, replaced by the NEW Timeless...


That's weak. How come? When was the last time they made the Timeless? I just tried looking it up and all I can find for latest is 2007.

Anyways... any photos of the 2017 line from RIDE?

And I really want to see the Jones Flagship, that Aviator looks awesome.


----------



## Nivek

Mystery2many said:


> Considering the average freestyle rider only throws 1s, 3s and rarely 5s I don't think a little swing weight is an issue. I would say the tips look strong as shit though and wont be snapping on you or busting up if you goof up. In reality do you think that minimul swing weight will hold someone back from landing some simple spins? Honest question


No, high swing weight just feels like shit, and with how thick NS buolds their tips I find it very hard to believe you wont feel it. It's been a while since I've had a thprupugh riding of the NS line, I'm making an effort to make sure I ride the newer stuff this year.



Jcb890 said:


> That's weak. How come? When was the last time they made the Timeless? I just tried looking it up and all I can find for latest is 2007.
> 
> Anyways... any photos of the 2017 line from RIDE?
> 
> And I really want to see the Jones Flagship, that Aviator looks awesome.


It never really sold THAT well and Euro market has been asking for a gnar carving deck like the Concept/Timeless. I havent ridden it yet, but I can tell you there is very good chance it is the stiffest deck from a major manufacturer in my recent memory.


----------



## Mystery2many

Nivek said:


> No, high swing weight just feels like shit, and with how thick NS buolds their tips I find it very hard to believe you wont feel it. It's been a while since I've had a thprupugh riding of the NS line, I'm making an effort to make sure I ride the newer stuff this year.



Awesome. I want to hear what you honestly think the differences are and what the pros and cons are in comparison to other decks.


----------



## Jcb890

Nivek said:


> It never really sold THAT well and Euro market has been asking for a gnar carving deck like the Concept/Timeless. I havent ridden it yet, but I can tell you there is very good chance it is the stiffest deck from a major manufacturer in my recent memory.


That kind of sounds right up my alley. I do like my '14 Highlife UL though. IMO, the Highlife is pretty stiff and can carve pretty well.


----------



## Davichin

mojo maestro said:


> Largemouth bass on the West is dumb as hell. Why not some form of trout? How about some gunslingers at high noon? Gold panning prospectors? Old saloon scene with a couple good time girls? Ponderosa pines......aspens.........orange sunsets.......alpenglow?





buggravy said:


> Yeah, the fisherman in me had the same initial reaction. Bass makes me think Southeast. A cutthroat trout would have been perfect. That said, I still think it looks awesome.


If it were a trout it would look too much to the 1993 Burton Jeff Brushie :smile:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84569&thumb=1


----------



## Jcb890

Davichin said:


> If it were a trout it would look too much to the 1993 Burton Jeff Brushie :smile:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84569&thumb=1


The bottom on that looks an awful like last year's Yes PYL also. Fish skeletons are pretty similar in general though I suppose.


----------



## Wiredsport

Never Summer Ripsaw










Yes PYL










Yes Greats


----------



## bozekid

WiredSport do you know sizing for the new PYL?


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> Never Summer Ripsaw


Thank you! Would you happen to have photo of base? 

Also could you confirm the name of the woman's board besides it and do you have photos of any of the woman's ripsaw profile boards?


----------



## PlanB

Wiredsport said:


> Yes PYL


Never thought they could improve on the PYL, at least not cosmetically, but that deck looks amazing! It could motivate me to sell my Hammerhead if they've improved the other aspects of the board (ie, not taken out any of the camber or made it less stiff).


----------



## buggravy

Wiredsport said:


> Never Summer Ripsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Gah, so close yet so far away. I'm dying to see the full shot of that Twenty Five. Thanks again for doing this, and for your patience with everyone's requests.


----------



## Kesserendrel

Any sign of a Ride Alter Ego in a standard width 165? I would buy one of those in a heartbeat...


----------



## JTCarver

Any suggestions on drool removal from my keyboard? All of these sick new rides have me salivating! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

JTCarver said:


> Any suggestions on drool removal from my keyboard? All of these sick new rides have me salivating! Thanks for the photos.


I'll give you a tip on what not to use!!!!!

Underpants!!!!! 

Mine only made my keyboard worse!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Or Yoga Pants!!!!!

Cause apparently the use of Yoga Pants is banned around here!!!!!


----------



## BFBF

More jones please >


----------



## Wiredsport

Capita BSOD










Sping Break - this thing looked like big fun










Yes Optimistic










Think someone asked for this 










Mervin was going to do a Lib binding but opted to use the Bent Metal name. 3 new models. Multiple snap out baseplate/basepads that each have a unique flex pattern (that's them in the background) Mini disc, awesome tool-less 4 position forward lean adjuster.


----------



## Jcb890

Those Jones boards look awesome. I imagine the Flagship is the wood-grain one, which is similar to this year's somewhat. The Capita BSOD has some pretty awesome graphics too.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rome Targa madness! New back, New straps and the articulating strap arms from the Katana (look for it). Oh, an so much lighter. If you love the Targa you will be VERY happy.










Katana. Yup, new straps.










Jones Mountain Twin. 










Lib Round Nose Fish










Lib Tech TRS Horsepower


----------



## GDimac

Man, awesome posts. Thanks a ton .... Slash ATV by any chance?


----------



## joebloggs13

The Yes PYL and the Jones boards look incredible! Capita BSOD looks pretty sweet too. Wonder if they stiffened it up this year.


----------



## Bellasnow

Would you know what base graphic never summer will be using for the ripsaw and color?

Could we get a shot of all the never summers?


----------



## Donutz

Snowboarding porn.


----------



## f00bar

Donutz said:


> Snowboarding porn.


Bring on the yoga pants top sheet! Then what would we do?


----------



## Irving

More CAPiTA and Rome please.


----------



## Decade190

Wiredsport said:


> Yeeeeooow! What a year in the PNW. January 7th and already 22 feet of fresh fallen goodness up on Hoodie.
> 
> If that ain't good enough (and it is) we just had our WWSRA 2017 show here in P-land. This gives us a first look at all the goodies we are going to get to play with in 2017...and of course, we want to share the stoke with our SBF family.
> 
> There is a LOT to cover and we have hundreds of images to go through so this post will be an ongoing project.
> 
> Here is a little appetizer.
> 
> Jones put out a beautiful line. Here is the upcoming Aviator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salomon has a new top of the line boot called the Hi Fi. It uses an incredible TPU external support back...and there will be a WIDE Model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought the last years Never Summer West was great looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A company calling itself Burton showed up with some gear. Here is the new FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Candy from NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flux has radically reconfigured their high end. The XV sits on top for 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbor says Bryan Iguchi has a Rockered pro model on the way. Oh, yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flow completely redesigned their Straps for all models NX2 GT through Five. This is a HUGE improvement with the straps setting a new high bar for those in the padded strap camp. So well done and cushy. You have to feel them. New all aluminum ratchets and ratchet locks at the high end. Bomber feeling in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnu Billy Goat. Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rome has an incredible new model (D.O.D.) and made major changes to the Targa and Katana lines. Rome looks epic for 2017!


Preeeeeety please the capita defenders of awesome next.

Any other colourways for the katana?


----------



## Ygrene

Wiredsport said:


> Mervin was going to do a Lib binding but opted to use the Bent Metal name. 3 new models. Multiple snap out baseplate/basepads that each have a unique flex pattern (that's them in the background) Mini disc, awesome tool-less 4 position forward lean adjuster.


I had a pair of bent metal bindings way back in 99 and yep, they had that same off center cube on the highback for adjusting forward lean. Massive flashback seeing those again.


----------



## RickB

lots of sick gear. want that bsod.


and lol at swing weight chat, jeez


----------



## F1EA

Crazy how all the NEW stuff thats on the market now, and most of it i'm even yet to see... is already last yr's stuff. wow.

I had a peek at those new NOW bindings a few weeks ago. It's all carbon/blend. EXTREMELY light and very responsive. The lightest bindings i've ever held and much more response than Drive (accordig to the guy that rode them), so probably around the Odrive.


----------



## d15

Decade190 said:


> Preeeeeety please the capita defenders of awesome next.
> 
> Any other colourways for the katana?


Did you really have to quote all those pics, you beep?


----------



## freshy

Man I need to try out some of those new shapes...that and win the lottery!


----------



## Rogue

Any Flux GS bindings for the ladies? Those Salomons look amazing. I'd love to get out of Burton boots, maybe for the 2017 season....

How come new gear looks so absolutely amazing? Sigh...


----------



## Mikku

This thread is insane!! :surprise:

Any pics of the Kazu Kokubo model from Capita?


----------



## Clevocapri

Where can I order that Yes Optimistic!

Or should I get the PYL? Or one of the Jones boards!!!!

So much goodness!


----------



## kingslay

Mikku said:


> This thread is insane!! :surprise:
> 
> Any pics of the Kazu Kokubo model from Capita?


There u go!
@Wiredsport Do you know if Arbor has some Wide(er) System Camber Boards out next Seaon?
I really love the System Camber but they almost have no model above 25.2 WW

And do you know if NOW is finally offering some canting on any of their bindings?

THX.


----------



## Wiredsport

Slash? Oh yeah! Love what these guys are putting out. Here's the Aurora










ATV










Brainstorm










DC Makes snowboard boots










I was wondering ff Cork Malavitas were good with pretzels. Yup.










Burton Custom X 2017










Burton Phish


----------



## Wiredsport

Lib Tech Coho










For 2017 the Carbon Credit has an Asym option for plus $20.00. Note to self. Buy many.










You like magic, kid?










Libtech Kaftsmen










Jones Twin Sister










Rome Mountain Division. Beauty.










Capita DOA.


----------



## PlanB

Wiredsport said:


> ]
> 
> Burton Custom X 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom X, been there done that. Looks nice, I'll leave it for the up and coming novices, er I mean experts :wink:.
> 
> But I am quite curious about that Gate Keeper Family Tree deck on the rack though.


----------



## Davichin

That Lib Tech Coho is Duprazlike. Looking forward to a future review


----------



## GDimac

Wahhhh thanks Wiredsport for the continuous eye board porn haha. Man, the ATV looks disappointing, but all the other Slash sticks look so beaut esp that Brainstorm. 

And Rome Div and Custom X look sick too. This window shopping is bittersweet haha.


----------



## deagol

mojo maestro said:


> Largemouth bass on the West is dumb as hell. Why not some form of trout? How about some gunslingers at high noon? Gold panning prospectors? Old saloon scene with a couple good time girls? Ponderosa pines......aspens.........orange sunsets.......alpenglow?


I like the Elk....

also like the Capita Spring Break powder board..

nice stuff


----------



## Altephor

Wiredsport said:


> Never Summer Ripsaw


What is the NS board all the way to the right? Next to the snowtrooper, cut off. Is it a new board for next year?


----------



## JTCarver

Wiredsport said:


> Burton Phish


This looks sick with the Junta album artwork!


----------



## TLN

Wanna see:
Driver X
Malamutes
Ride El Hefe
All the other stiffest binders: Diode, X-Base, etc... 

I've started saving for this Flux XV already

NS Charmian and warlock looks interesting. Hope they will make Warlock in 169X 

PS. Surprised to see so many fish-like boards. Where're all the big guns? This world need more swallowtails!


----------



## Wiredsport

New Model from Arbor. Clovis. Developed as a Camber System Gun.










The ever popular Coda Rocker looks good for 2017.










These are the new or changed models from Never Summer.










The New Flux XF. Every number one needs a number two. This is number two.










Because we love us our feets and because Salomon is leading the industry in Wide, here is the liner for the new Hi Fi. 










New Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Half Cap










True to the name; Half Cap indeed


----------



## Irving

Thanks for all of the pics, Wiredsport. Any chance we could see even more CAPiTA and Rome? Thank you!


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> New Model from Arbor. Clovis. Developed as a Camber System Gun.
> 
> These are the new or changed models from Never Summer.


Thank you for all the pictures!! Salmons liner looks pretty nice.

Could you confirm the name of the female board in purple?


----------



## Wiredsport

Never Summer Storm Trooper










Gnu Eco Choice










Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro










Three new shapes for Rome's new Powder Division line










Rome Reverb Rocker










Rome Agent Rocker










Rome Mod Rocker










Jones POW


----------



## Mizu Kuma

And along comes the Storm Chaser!!!!! :drool:

Like the look of that Rome Pow Stick!!!!! What's it's name?????


----------



## Wiredsport

Mizu Kuma said:


> And along comes the Storm Chaser!!!!! :drool:
> 
> Like the look of that Rome Pow Stick!!!!! What's it's name?????


In the DEEP collection there are three new models Powder Division Swallowtail, Powder Division Moontail, Powder Division Pintail. This is the Pin.

All 3 have Rome's S-Rocker which is...DOPE.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Wiredsport said:


> In the DEEP collection there are three new models Powder Division Swallowtail, Powder Division Moontail, Powder Division Pintail. This is the Pin.
> 
> All 3 have Rome's S-Rocker which is...DOPE.


You wouldn't happen to have pics of the other two????? 

Pretty please!!!!! :embarrased1:


----------



## Wiredsport

Mizu Kuma said:


> You wouldn't happen to have pics of the other two?????
> 
> Pretty please!!!!! :embarrased1:


Those were not at the show. :cloud:


----------



## raffertyk2

Any details on the Never Summer 25? is that a new board or just a special edition?


----------



## GDimac

Any chance for new Custom and Custom twin?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Wiredsport said:


> Those were not at the show. :cloud:


Oh well!!!!! :|


----------



## PlanB

*Interesting.*


----------



## CK93

Any pics of the Burton Tough Cat or Lib-tech Dark Knife?


----------



## mc-cues

PlanB said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Burton Custom X 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom X, been there done that. Looks nice, I'll leave it for the up and coming novices, er I mean experts :wink:.
> 
> But I am quite curious about that Gate Keeper Family Tree deck on the rack though.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gatekeeper is a revamped Tough Cat. They took some input from backcountry guys on how the Tough Cat could be better and that is the result. The Flight Attendent will now be available in a wide version.:smile:
Click to expand...


----------



## ek9max

New proto looks awesome. Type 2 does too.


----------



## AmberLamps

Liking the type two color scheme much better than the first release. I am putting off buying it this year because the colors are just a bit to much for me.


----------



## Wiredsport

"25" years of Never Summer










Never Summer Swift










Lib Tech Skunk Ape










T Rice Pro Climax










Lib Tech Swiss Knife










Hot Knife










Utility Knife


----------



## DanDans

Any snaps of the womens capita range? Particularly the birds of a feather and the jess kimura pro?

Desperate to see if I should hold off for the 2017 or buy the 2016 while they're still available and on sale!


----------



## buddhafist24

Do you know what the details are on the Utility Knife?


----------



## ViolentbyDesign

*Gnu?*

Any pics on 2017 GNu Space Case and ECO Impossible?


----------



## CK93

Awesome pics of Lib-tech, but noticed no Dark Knife. Is Lib-tech making the Dark Knife for 2017?


----------



## destroy

Davichin said:


> That Lib Tech Coho is Duprazlike. Looking forward to a future review



For better or worse, it's not.

I saw one a couple months back. I wasn't able to ride it because the rep I know only has one as a sample for the rest of the year until it goes into production, but the one dude who did ride it loved it.

It's part of the Fish/420 style trend. Short and fat. People are afraid of long boards. It's too bad.


----------



## Nivek

For those wondering about the Burton Gatekeeper, it's the best of the Toughcat (which is still in the line) and the FA in one board. The Trick Pony is getting a full redesign. And Fergs is getting a "pro" model based on the FA.


----------



## F1EA

Nivek said:


> For those wondering about the Burton Gatekeeper, it's the best of the Toughcat (which is still in the line) and the FA in one board. The Trick Pony is getting a full redesign. And Fergs is getting a "pro" model based on the FA.


Damn. Gotta set aside some coin for next yr.




destroy said:


> For better or worse, it's not.
> 
> I saw one a couple months back. I wasn't able to ride it because the rep I know only has one as a sample for the rest of the year until it goes into production, but the one dude who did ride it loved it.
> 
> It's part of the Fish/420 style trend. Short and fat. People are afraid of long boards. It's too bad.


The Fish... a trend?

420 definitely a new board. But the Fish a) is a different concept all together with the swallow tail, taper and mid width b) design comes from surfboards, which are based on almost the same cutout tail and mid wide; and c) first Burton Fish was introduced like in 2000.

But yep, the Coho is not like a Dupraz at all. Pointy nose that's all. The rest is short and fat.

Also.... long vs short boards is not a matter of being afraid of length. Sometimes it's just not preferable to carry 6' under your feet  I know of a certain area in TTland where too long of a board is actually a major PITA.


----------



## GDimac

Nivek said:


> For those wondering about the Burton Gatekeeper, it's the best of the Toughcat (which is still in the line) and the FA in one board. The Trick Pony is getting a full redesign. And Fergs is getting a "pro" model based on the FA.


No way, that's sick. Fergs is the future. His pro deck coming in 2016/2017? And directional?


----------



## Nivek

GDimac said:


> No way, that's sick. Fergs is the future. His pro deck coming in 2016/2017? And directional?


The rep I spoke to hadn't physically seen it yet, but it sounds like a slightly less directional FA with a closer to twin flex, but still full directional, more camber and stiffer overall. I'll hopefully have more info in a couple weeks after the show.


----------



## Lovethebean

Oakley helmet


----------



## Phedder

Nivek said:


> For those wondering about the Burton Gatekeeper, it's the best of the Toughcat (which is still in the line) and the FA in one board. The Trick Pony is getting a full redesign. And Fergs is getting a "pro" model based on the FA.


Can you elaborate further at all for the Gatekeeper? Any idea on sizes? I love my FA but if they had it in a 165 I'd upsize in a heart beat, whereas the 168 Tough Cat is definitely too much board, especially width wise.


----------



## ek9max

Lovethebean said:


> Oakley helmet


Wow. That thing is pretty ugly.


----------



## Nivek

Phedder said:


> Can you elaborate further at all for the Gatekeeper? Any idea on sizes? I love my FA but if they had it in a 165 I'd upsize in a heart beat, whereas the 168 Tough Cat is definitely too much board, especially width wise.


What I said is all I know right now. More details after the show.


----------



## Judokick

Nivek said:


> For those wondering about the Burton Gatekeeper, it's the best of the Toughcat (which is still in the line) and the FA in one board. The Trick Pony is getting a full redesign. And Fergs is getting a "pro" model based on the FA.


toughcat is gone

trick pony is purepop camber

and no he isn't


----------



## Lovethebean

ek9max said:


> Wow. That thing is pretty ugly.


Yeah, not the best looking helmet. There are some colour ways that looked alright in the catalog. I think in person it will look a lot better, seems to have some cool features as well.


----------



## Nivek

Judokick said:


> toughcat is gone
> 
> trick pony is purepop camber
> 
> and no he isn't


I specifically asked about the Toughcat, maybe he misunderstood, or I his answer, but my info right now is that it is still in the line.


----------



## GDimac

Nivek said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way, that's sick. Fergs is the future. His pro deck coming in 2016/2017? And directional?
> 
> 
> 
> The rep I spoke to hadn't physically seen it yet, but it sounds like a slightly less directional FA with a closer to twin flex, but still full directional, more camber and stiffer overall. I'll hopefully have more info in a couple weeks after the show.
Click to expand...

True. What did you mean by twin flex? And sounds like everything I like. I'm thinking of adding the Custom twin to my quiver, cos need a twin stick on the roster again. But I won't be able to justify to my lady if I get both hahah. May have to sell my FA for this new Ferg board loll


----------



## Judokick

Nivek said:


> I specifically asked about the Toughcat, maybe he misunderstood, or I his answer, but my info right now is that it is still in the line.


again, its not.


----------



## ek9max

Judokick said:


> toughcat is gone
> 
> trick pony is purepop camber
> 
> and no he isn't


Oh that's interesting! Pure pop trick pony. I'd be game for that.


----------



## BFBF

Nivek said:


> I specifically asked about the Toughcat, maybe he misunderstood, or I his answer, but my info right now is that it is still in the line.


There is no toughcat next year


----------



## Nivek

Nivek said:


> I specifically asked about the Toughcat, maybe he misunderstood, or I his answer, but my info right now is that it is still in the line.


Are we not reading? I am admitting that there could have been a miscommunication, but this guy works for Burton, seems like a reputable source to me... I'm not trying to start anything, damn.


----------



## Judokick

Nivek said:


> Are we not reading? I am admitting that there could have been a miscommunication, but this guy works for Burton, seems like a reputable source to me... I'm not trying to start anything, damn.


then quit being an obstinate imbecile and realize other people know more than you. the dealer catalogs are already out. all the marketing pics are available. its not guesswork anymore.

there.is.no.toughcat.

period.


----------



## Phedder

Judokick said:


> then quit being an obstinate imbecile and realize other people know more than you. the dealer catalogs are already out. all the marketing pics are available. its not guesswork anymore.
> 
> there.is.no.toughcat.
> 
> period.


----------



## Nivek

Judokick said:


> then quit being an obstinate imbecile and realize other people know more than you. the dealer catalogs are already out. all the marketing pics are available. its not guesswork anymore.
> 
> there.is.no.toughcat.
> 
> period.


Are you by chance an aging Clint Eastwood stuck in his role from Gran Torino? Cause you cranky.

I tend to listen to facts or at least some sort of backing. No one brought any forth other than me. You simply said it's not in the line, period. I don't know who you are, what you do, or from where your info comes. I don't know the value of your word. If you instead said something like "It's not in the line, I have seen the catalog" then fine. I wont argue. You didn't. I don't know what your beef with me is. Chill bro.


----------



## F1EA

Judokick said:


> then quit being an obstinate imbecile and realize other people know more than you. the dealer catalogs are already out. all the marketing pics are available. its not guesswork anymore.
> 
> there.is.no.toughcat.
> 
> period.


Ohh we got a badass over here.
At least now we can say we heard it from the original tough cat.


----------



## Snow Hound

F1EA said:


> Ohh we got a badass over here.
> At least now we can say we heard it from the original tough cat.


A tough cat with a plastic funnel around his neck so he can't even lick the scar where his balls used to be. No wonder he's pissed.

He sure is one angry snowboarder.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Judokick

Nivek said:


> Are you by chance an aging Clint Eastwood stuck in his role from Gran Torino? Cause you cranky.
> 
> I tend to listen to facts or at least some sort of backing. No one brought any forth other than me. You simply said it's not in the line, period. I don't know who you are, what you do, or from where your info comes. I don't know the value of your word. If you instead said something like "It's not in the line, I have seen the catalog" then fine. I wont argue. You didn't. I don't know what your beef with me is. Chill bro.


am I supposed to know who you are? besides someone who supposedly got second hand info from supposed unnamed supposed rep that you supposedly talked to but might have maybe understood what he said? give me a break and get off your high horse named Mr. Hypocrite 

"value of my word" are you for real? seriously.

and the rest of you jabronis should seriously consider how stupid you look being some sort of pushy internet mean girls gang. HE set the record straight when one of us was wrong and spreading second hand, unverified, misleading information, GET HIM!!!


----------



## taco tuesday

F1EA said:


> Ohh we got a badass over here.
> At least now we can say we heard it from the original tough cat.


That's funny period exclamation point


----------



## ek9max

Nice! Where's the catalog?


----------



## PlanB

ek9max said:


> Where's the catalog?


I'd like to see this also.


----------



## GDimac

Wired, any chance you got to see the Custom Twin also?


----------



## Nivek

Judokick said:


> am I supposed to know who you are? besides someone who supposedly got second hand info from supposed unnamed supposed rep that you supposedly talked to but might have maybe understood what he said? give me a break and get off your high horse named Mr. Hypocrite


Frankly, I don't care if you believe me, but I've been here long enough and demonstrated my info is usually sound. You haven't. Plain as that. Also, you've yet to produce any catalog or markeing material to back up you "factual" claim. Just sayin.



Judokick said:


> and the rest of you jabronis should seriously consider how stupid you look being some sort of pushy internet mean girls gang. HE set the record straight when one of us was wrong and spreading second hand, unverified, misleading information, GET HIM!!!


Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Wiredsport

GDimac said:


> Wired, any chance you got to see the Custom Twin also?


Oh, yeah. Here is the Custom Twin and the Landlord. Gatekeeper in the background.


----------



## F1EA

Is it just me or does that Custom twin look tapered?

BTW Wiresport... taking in personal requests and posting pics of new stuff. Really nice. You a good man.


----------



## sidewall

Jones boards look amazing.


----------



## GDimac

Wiredsport said:


> Oh, yeah. Here is the Custom Twin and the Lardlord. Gatekeeper in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does that Custom twin look tapered?
> 
> BTW Wiresport... taking in personal requests and posting pics of new stuff. Really nice. You a good man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I second F1's comment. Top guy, coming thru for all the personal inquiries :nerd:.
> 
> Think I'd rather get this year's Twin, if that's next year's. And guess Burton going with a green/forestry theme for next season. Landlord's graphic looks much better than the FA imo, think the FA has a little too much going on, looks a bit messy.
> 
> Btw that the Easy Livin' with the Led Zep on it? Heard something about that. And were you told anything about a possible Ben Ferg pro-model, as well?
> 
> Thanks a ton again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Em_DoG

This thread is great, thanks Wired! Any chance you have better pictures of the Capita DOA (Defenders of Awseome)? I know you posted one but it's hard to see because of the graphic. A shot of the base would be great too.


----------



## deltout

custom twin with another photo for a graphic... freakin lazy !
jones top sheets look great !


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Em_DoG said:


> This thread is great, thanks Wired! Any chance you have better pictures of the Capita DOA (Defenders of Awseome)? I know you posted one but it's hard to see because of the graphic. A shot of the base would be great too.


https://vimeo.com/152115829


----------



## Altephor

Wiredsport said:


> "25" years of Never Summer


Is this just an existing board with a special edition paint job? What's the deal?


----------



## ek9max

Altephor said:


> Is this just an existing board with a special edition paint job? What's the deal?


New freeride board for next year. To celebrate NS 25 years in biz.


----------



## Saki

Wiredsport said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wired, any chance you got to see the Custom Twin also?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. Here is the Custom Twin and the Landlord. Gatekeeper in the background.
Click to expand...


Hi, In the background which board is behind the custom x? Very interesting. Looks like a floating alien in the middle. Could it be the custom?


----------



## Seppuccu

A little late, but fuck it...

- Hate to say it (not really), but the new Chairman looks like DA BOMB.
- The motif on the Brian Iguchi board is a total ripoff of the 2014 Jones Mountain Twin.
- New BSOD looks sweet too, but...NO SKULL?!?!!!1

Wired, any photos of the new Charlie Slasher?


----------



## buddhafist24

ek9max said:


> New freeride board for next year. To celebrate NS 25 years in biz.


Any details on it?

Ripsaw profile? How does it compare with Ripsaw and Chairman?


----------



## Martyc

buddhafist24 said:


> Any details on it?
> 
> Ripsaw profile? How does it compare with Ripsaw and Chairman?


Yep Ripsaw profile and there's a separate thread on the board, just do a search


----------



## FrankH

Anticrobotic said:


> A little late, but fuck it...
> 
> - Hate to say it (not really), but the new Chairman looks like DA BOMB.
> - The motif on the Brian Iguchi board is a total ripoff of the 2014 Jones Mountain Twin.
> - New BSOD looks sweet too, but...NO SKULL?!?!!!1
> 
> Wired, any photos of the new Charlie Slasher?



Considering he painted it, and probably has the rights to it, I'm sure JJ won't mind he also put it on his pro model...


----------



## taco tuesday

FrankH said:


> Anticrobotic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little late, but fuck it...
> 
> - Hate to say it (not really), but the new Chairman looks like DA BOMB.
> - The motif on the Brian Iguchi board is a total ripoff of the 2014 Jones Mountain Twin.
> - New BSOD looks sweet too, but...NO SKULL?!?!!!1
> 
> Wired, any photos of the new Charlie Slasher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering he painted it, and probably has the rights to it, I'm sure JJ won't mind he also put it on his pro model...
Click to expand...

I was going to say the same thing. 

The reason it looks exactly the same is because the art on the Mountain twin was Guch's in the first place. Arbor made him a pro model and he decided to use the same art (his art) on it.


----------



## Nivek

Niche 2017. Refined and new tip shapes. And the Knew and Minx maintain price but get sintered bases.

Aether and Story.


















Knew and Theme



















Minx and Sonnet


----------



## Seppuccu

taco tuesday said:


> I was going to say the same thing.
> 
> The reason it looks exactly the same is because the art on the Mountain twin was Guch's in the first place. Arbor made him a pro model and he decided to use the same art (his art) on it.


Fair enough.  Had no idea.


----------



## Jcb890

Nivek said:


> Niche 2017. Refined and new tip shapes. And the Knew and Minx maintain price but get sintered bases.
> 
> Aether and Story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew and Theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minx and Sonnet


I like the topsheet graphics on the Aether, Knew and Theme.


----------



## njfastlfie

the NS West looks really silly (and this is from a 2016 owner of the West). 

the Chairman looks insane and that Jones Aviator is stunning.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

UNION INHOUSE said:


> https://vimeo.com/152115829


loved this video. love capita. thanks for sharing this.


----------



## sidewall

Does anyone have infographics for next year's Libs?


----------



## spino

sidewall said:


> Does anyone have infographics for next year's Libs?



Lib-Tech - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## sidewall

Thanks man.


----------



## foobaz

Wiredsport said:


> Jones put out a beautiful line. Here is the upcoming Aviator.


Wow. Gorgeous.



Wiredsport said:


> Capita BSOD


OMFG!



Wiredsport said:


> Thought the last years Never Summer West was great looking?


That image really pops, but please stop with the white sidewalls. They're spoiling everything :[


----------



## Warddog89

Anyone got any info or pics of next years custom?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Bellasnow said:


> Can we please see what the 2017 ripsaw looks like?
> Maybe some never summer woman's boards too?





Bellasnow said:


> I was hoping left of chairman was the aurora.
> But, the ripsaw looks rad.





Bellasnow said:


> Thank you! Would you happen to have photo of base?
> 
> Also could you confirm the name of the woman's board besides it and do you have photos of any of the woman's ripsaw profile boards?





Bellasnow said:


> Would you know what base graphic never summer will be using for the ripsaw and color?
> 
> Could we get a shot of all the never summers?



Looks like it's the Never Summer Proto for women. It will feature the Ripsaw profile. My guess is that it replaces the Aura (the current women's board with the Ripsaw profile). 


*edit* According to NS's Twitter, looks like the Aura is sticking around for next year. I don't know anymore, haha. 

*Screenshot I found googling:* 












*Screenshot I took from article below:*











*Here's the article I found regarding the 2017 NS Proto for women:*

WE TESTED FOR YOU ? 2017 NEVER SUMMER PROTO AND FLUX | Chickita | boardsport magazine


----------



## deltout

is the custom twin camber or pure-pop camber for 2017 ?


----------



## Judokick

its pure pop


----------



## scotty100

About time.


----------



## foobaz

PlanB said:


>





Wiredsport said:


>


Jones. The winners, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## joebloggs13

^^^ the third pic from the bottom is the new YES Pick your Line. It does look like a Jones board though.


----------



## foobaz

joebloggs13 said:


> ^^^ the third pic from the bottom is the new YES Pick your Line. It does look like a Jones board though.


Huh. It does, doesn't it ?


----------



## Warddog89

Is the Custom going to have pure pop camber as well as the camber and flying v for 2017? It's would make sense as the Anniversary Edition was pure pop.


----------



## Judokick

there are several different versions of the custom. one for every kind of taste.


----------



## poopresearch

Warddog89 said:


> Is the Custom going to have pure pop camber as well as the camber and flying v for 2017? It's would make sense as the Anniversary Edition was pure pop.


I was wondering the same thing myself. If the Custom Anniversary came in 156 I would probably have already pulled the trigger on one. Ben Ferguson completely destroys the peace park and pipe on in the peace park video.

I'd imagine that Burton could easily phase out the Custom camber in favor of a pure pop version and let the Custom X fill that aggressive Custom slot. 

I don't know how many people ride the Custom Flying V but it has way more rocker than my Antler and my Antler is playful as fuck. I think they would probably make that board a bit more aggressive too so it would be more workable on ice.


----------



## Warddog89

poopresearch said:


> Warddog89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Custom going to have pure pop camber as well as the camber and flying v for 2017? It's would make sense as the Anniversary Edition was pure pop.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing myself. If the Custom Anniversary came in 156 I would probably have already pulled the trigger on one. Ben Ferguson completely destroys the peace park and pipe on in the peace park video.
Click to expand...

Yeah same here. Yeah Ben Ferguson smashed it in Peace Park 15 he's a beast! I would make sense to make it in pure pop as other brands/makes have the same still of camber. Most of the good wood award board were RCR.


----------



## Warddog89

Judokick said:


> there are several different versions of the custom. one for every kind of taste.


Yeah I know with the Camber and the Flying V but didn't no if anybody had any idea if Burton was going to release the pure pop camber into the Custom line.


----------



## ek9max

Warddog89 said:


> Yeah I know with the Camber and the Flying V but didn't no if anybody had any idea if Burton was going to release the pure pop camber into the Custom line.


It's been in the custom line for the last two years. 14-15 Burton custom Marilyn. And the 15-16 custom 20th anniversary.


----------



## Warddog89

Ok I was aware of the 20th Anniversary Edition but not the Marilyn thanks.


----------



## deltout

not a fan of pure poop !
it rides like a flat board.


----------



## GDimac

poopresearch said:


> Warddog89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Custom going to have pure pop camber as well as the camber and flying v for 2017? It's would make sense as the Anniversary Edition was pure pop.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing myself. If the Custom Anniversary came in 156 I would probably have already pulled the trigger on one. Ben Ferguson completely destroys the peace park and pipe on in the peace park video.
> 
> I'd imagine that Burton could easily phase out the Custom camber in favor of a pure pop version and let the Custom X fill that aggressive Custom slot.
> 
> I don't know how many people ride the Custom Flying V but it has way more rocker than my Antler and my Antler is playful as fuck. I think they would probably make that board a bit more aggressive too so it would be more workable on ice.
Click to expand...




Warddog89 said:


> poopresearch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warddog89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Custom going to have pure pop camber as well as the camber and flying v for 2017? It's would make sense as the Anniversary Edition was pure pop.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing myself. If the Custom Anniversary came in 156 I would probably have already pulled the trigger on one. Ben Ferguson completely destroys the peace park and pipe on in the peace park video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah same here. Yeah Ben Ferguson smashed it in Peace Park 15 he's a beast! I would make sense to make it in pure pop as other brands/makes have the same still of camber. Most of the good wood award board were RCR.
Click to expand...

Ya, Ben Ferg def ripped it in the past 2 Peace Parks. My fave current day rider, so much power, but super stylish and finesse in his riding. Only 22 I think too. 

Hope they keep a full camber still in their Custom line. I love my Custom twin, full camber.


----------



## Thebombster

Here's a a couple more


----------



## GDimac

Hey Wired, any chance you got a close up of next year's Capita Mercury?


----------



## Max Liefting

Is there a picture of the Burton custom?

stoked on the custom x too


----------



## Icecoast'n

Max Liefting said:


> Is there a picture of the Burton custom?
> 
> stoked on the custom x too



Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------

